# Dental Health connection to IBS



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

I have suffered with IBS-D for 10 years (which came on very suddenly) and at times have been confined to the house. I cannot find a definite connection to a specific food intolerance and have had every test available under the NHS and some privately.

8 years ago I had a bad tooth removed and the symptoms were considerably relieved but not cured. I was laughed out of the Doctor's and Dentist's surgeries when I mentioned this (It's all in the mind commects were nade). Luckily I am on good terms with both medics so just shrugged their comments off.

A few months ago I had more problems with a tooth and after a great deal of my complaining I eventually had a root canal filling. The nerve was slowly dying but not completely dead, this to the amazement of my Dentist as nothing showed up on X-rays. He also told me that it can take years for a nerve to die, it is not always a sudden occurence. I still had tooth ache! Antibiotics did not help. After a great deal more complaining I eventually had the offending tooth out. There was pus found at the base of the offending tooth (this after the antibiotics).

I had 11 days of COMPLETE FREEDOM FROM IBS. So much so that I even managed to watch my Grandson play football - away from any toilet facilities!

The IBS-D returned on the 12th day. A few days after the return of the IBS I have again got toothache.

My question.

Does anyone know of any research or even comments anywhere connecting the showering of the body by tooth decay bacteria and IBS?


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Not that I know of, although I know if you are getting treatments such as fillings, a small amount of the chemicals the dentist is using will usually end up down your throat and get into your gut and irritate your IBS. To me it sounds as though you have a lot of grief with your teeth and when you got that tooth removed you were full of relief after all of the pain and worry of having toothache (which is a horrible experience). Maybe when that relief wore off, your IBS decided to act up again. Sounds like your IBS-D is triggered from stressful situations and pain which mine is too, even though sometimes I could swear I'm not stressed but my gut says otherwise. Usually, I can always pinpoint an area of stress that is contributing to my IBS symptoms.


----------



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, urbanfresh. I fully agree that stress has an adverse affect but in this case I'm not too sure. The symptoms I described were not of excruciating pain but more a niggling annoyance, over many years. There is more to the story too. During the few appointments for the root canal filling to be finished, there was a week or so after the Dentist had cleaned out the root and packed it with antiseptic type packing prior to filling when I also had quite a sore mouth. During that time my daughter went into labour prematurely but I had a few days free of IBS during a very stressful period. Why no IBS? I was very stressed. Was it a lack of germs? Yes, I have had a lot of grief with my teeth over many years but only had IBS for 10 and in fact your reasoning is well worth thinking about and analysing a bit more. It's certainly something that I haven't thought of and thank you for that. However, as there is now an accepted link with dental health and heart disease I still feel it's feasable that there is a possible link with dental health and IBS. I was just hoping that maybe there is someone out there who has had a similar experience but didn't like to express the possibility.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

I have heard of people's IBS being aggravated by having dental treatment but not to your description. There could very well be a link between the two. But so far, science has allowed us to see that the gut and the brain have a lot of communication with each other, with some scientists saying the gut actually has it's own kind of brain which works against people with IBS. It is interesting that in VERY stressful situations, in the middle of it all, your IBS subsides. This has happened to me. Sometimes I think IBS can strike just after a stressful event/situation and will linger when you are recovering from that. It's as if your body goes into Rolls Royce mode when you NEED it to, then the calm after the storm and IBS creeps back in!


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking it probably had more to do with taking antibiotics. Maybe you have SIBO?


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

Its a classic case that , when taking antibiotics for something other than IBS (for you it was dental reasons) to see an improvement in IBS; This is a classic indicator of SIBO and may be worth investigating

Good luck


----------



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. All the possibilities are very real but I have contradicting scenarios for them all.

The subsiding of IBS in very stressful situations. I very nearly didn't make my own Mother's funeral 2 years ago because Imodium etc. doesn't seem to work very well. I took so much in order to get to the service that I nearly made myself ill. I can't think of many things more stressful but the IBS didn't subside. I have had the test for SIBO and came up with a negative result although the Consultant did say that this wasn't conclusive and I have had antibiotics a number of times in the past with no improvement in the IBS symptoms. In fact my Doctor won't give me antibiotics except in rare cases as they upset my stomach after about 5 days and give me diarrhea!

The dental hypothesis is so off the wall an idea and came about so completely unexpectedly that I just had to see if anyone else had had a similar experience. I just wonder if the bacteria that could possibly be showering the body from the infection in the tooth (my Dentist's words, not mine) reaches such a peak that the body's natural defences can no longer fight against it and this in turn exacerbates the symptoms of IBS if not even causing it.


----------



## virtuallin (Mar 16, 2013)

Exactly my situation, too! I have had horrible dental issues for many years. My upper palate was distended permanently by a bad abscess and I was almost certain from the beginning of my IBS issues 3 years ago that the constant infection in my mouth was the culprit. Trust your gut instinct (no pun intended) <grin> My doctors also waved away my theory, but I'm still certain; if nothing else, the tooth infections lower the body's ability to maintain proper gut flora.


----------



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi virtuallin, thanks for replying. I totally agree that tooth infections must have some affect on your body. The fact that the nerves in the tooth can die slowly with little or no symptoms for a long time is something I've only learned recently. The mouth is part of the alimentary canal and so is the gut, why is is so impossible to believe that one effects the other? The fact that the only time that I have found any relief from IBS is after dental treatment, not once but three times, feels more than a coincidence and at last I've found someone who has had a similar experience. You're right, I will trust my gut. I like that one, you've got to keep a sense of humour, haven't you?

Remember, it took years for the guy, who found that bacteria lived in the stomach and affected stomach ulcers, to prove his point!


----------



## Nicole585 (Mar 16, 2013)

3 weeks ago I had 3 teeth pulled. Was put on amoxicillin for a week. Every since then I have had problems with IBS wnd my mouth. I am currently in thr middle of recovering from a flare up. It's been a week and still have pain off and on. I noticed decay on the tooth behind the tooth that was pulled. It was not on the x-ray. I was wondering 2 things. My.gums are swollen where my tooth was pulled Does this have anything to do with IBS and how long does it take for thr soreness in my chest, back and stomach to go away from the.flare up. This is my first one ever. The pain is pretty bad.


----------



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Nicole585. I'm sorry to hear that you're so unwell. Firstly, I'm not a medic and would strongly encourage you to get further medical help if you're at all concerned.

I only had one tooth out just over 2 weeks ago and the gum is still a little tender and slightly swollen but I honestly don't know whether this is normal or not. I am not concerned about it as I feel that I now take longer to heal than I did when I was younger, nor do I think the swollen gums and soreness has much to do with IBS.

My reactions to dental procedures appear to be a bit different to yours as my IBS appeared to get better with the removal of the offending tooth. I also have never had much pain with the IBS. What I did have was fairly well controlled with antispasmodic tablets. As to things showing on x-rays, I have lost a lot of my teeth due to abscesses. NONE have ever shown up on x-rays. I have even had my face swelling up a week after rushing to a dentist with really bad tooth ache and him telling me there was nothing wrong! When he saw me a week later at an emergency appointment, I've never seen anyone move so fast to get me on antibiotics or so apologetic. It was however a long time ago in a different city.

I don't understand why nothing shows on x-rays and it's only recently that I found out that the nerves can die slowly without much, or even any, pain or discomfort for the individual.

I have even had a medical condition diagnosed, given a name and treated with pain killers by my Doctor and told I would have to live with it and that I could only take the number of pain killers prescribed and no more. The pain in the hinge of my jaw bones was bad. A few months later I had a back tooth removed and the pain disappeared immediately and never returned. This again was a long time ago. It seems to me that tooth health plays a significant part in your overall health.

Remember that pulling teeth is a violence to a very tender part of your body, you don't heal immediately. I do hope you'll be feeling better soon, but once again I urge you to seek further medical help if you're at all concerned.


----------



## Nicole585 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank u Digas. I am seeing a doctor and she is running tests. I also have Fibromyalgia so there are a lot of new symptoms I have been experiencing. Hopefully I can find some pain relief soon.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

My suggestion is twofold and based on one thing - microbes!

Many people suffer when their teeth are attended. You could help yourself either by using Corsodyl mouthwash daily or (my preference) coconut oil! Buy some organic coconut oil and for 5 minutes a day, use a teaspoonful to pull around your teeth. It's called oil pulling and is very effective. Coconut oil is solid until you warm it slightly. Eat some too or use it in cooking as it's very good for helping the gut microbes.

The other thing - as you're in the uk, is to buy some fresh sauerkraut and have a teaspoonful 15 minutes before meals. Wonderful stuff! I buy from Cultured Probiotics. It has to be live - not the supermarket stuff which has been pasteurised.

When we have antibiotics, they kill good and bad microbes - this will make some people's IBS better temporarily, but as some of the good guys have been shown the door, there is a window of opportunity for more bad guys.


----------



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Nicole585, good luck with your tests and I hope you find some relief soon. Pain is such a depressing and debilitating thing to put up with. I'll be thinking of you.

Hi Dianaearnshaw, thanks for the info. I have thought about sauerkraut before and never gone beyond thinking. You've spurred me on and I'm even going to try and make it myself. When you're retired you can do things like that. It makes life more interesting, anyway. The Coconut oil, I've never connected with IBS, so that's another new experience! I am convinced that my problems stem from an overloading of bad bacteria, possibly through the bloodstream (dental problems) so anything that boosts my ability to fight or counteract the bad stuff is a high priority for me. I have tried Colostrum and VLS3 with a modicum of success but I do prefer "natural" products if I can, rather than "manufactured" ones.


----------



## Nicole585 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you very much Digas. The tests came back good. I do have IBS which has gotten better with the treatment. Going back this week to seek relief for what I believe is Candida. Issues with mouth , ears and throat every since I had flare up. Wish me luck. All of this is so frustrating. It's always something. Thank you Dianaearnshaw for the information.


----------



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

I do wish you luck Nicole585. Now that the results of your tests have proved to be good, that is at least something that you can put behind you. I think that with all illness it's a case of small steps at a time and then you won't feel so overwhelmed. I know that there have been occasions when I've sat in a corner and howled but taking just one day at a time really does help. You also know that you are not alone. Just look at this forum, everyone knows how you feel and I am sure will be rooting for you.


----------



## Nicole585 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you very much Digas. It's good to hear that sometimes. A lot of people in our lives don't understand what we're going through.


----------



## Jesika Mery (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Digas for sharing your experience. I hope you will recover soon. If there's any complexity, you may contract dental office Brooklyn of Occidental.


----------



## Albertine (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post but I've been reading for advice for some time now - so thanks to everyone for sharing. I thought I'd share with you what seems to be (and I hope it lasts) a success story. For years now I've been having IBS D, gas, bloating and more recently very painful GERD which I've been taking Omep and Pantoprazole for a few months, but it hasn't really helped. For the ibs I've been taking phsyllium husk and following a low-carb diet. I think the diet has really improved the gas situation but not the D and 'hot' feeling in the lower colon.

However, the reason for my post is that since my last teeth cleaning all my symptoms have improved dramatically. I have to have these very thorough cleanings every 6 months as I have periodontitis (despite me taking really good care of my teeth). Right before this cleaning the teeth felt very rough and I had sulphur breath/ coated tongue. About two days later the prolific acid irritation has stopped and I'm having what can only be described as a 'mass evacuation!'. I'm going to the toilet a lot and it's not D, but very well formed stools which feel like they're massaging my whole insides! It just feels like there's this huge internal clean going on - of lots of bad stuff that has been hanging around. My gynecologist once told me that dental bacteria can cause thrush which I thought was a bit strange but now I really believe that the bacteria in my mouth were being colonized in my gut. I'll keep you posted on how long my good symptoms last and am thinking that maybe I should be having 3 monthly teeth cleanings instead. It may be worth considering for some of you.

Best wishes


----------



## Digas (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for your post Albertine. I am now totally convinced that bacteria from my teeth contributed greatly to my IBS-D. My reason being that in February this year, after various problems with my teeth in the previous few months, I finally convinced the powers that be to allow a dentist to remove the last 2 teeth that were very heavily filled. The difference in my health is to say the least, dramatic. I immediately felt fitter, the diarrhoea has gone and I can now leave the house almost at will. I have started taking long walks and have lost 2 stone in weight with all the exercise (and once I began to lose weight, with deliberate dietary care). I still have IBS in as much as I have very little advance warning that I need to use the toilet and must go immediately but like most folk I now go once a day! Like you I still take phsyllium husk daily as my gut feels so much more comfortable with it. The psychological effects of the last 13 years may take a while to disperse but I am feeling so well now that I cannot believe that the condition of my teeth was not a huge contributing factor to the IBS.

I haven't been to see my Doctor since February so have no idea what he will say but I'm convinced and so is my family.

I do hope that you continue to feel the benefits of your treatment and once again, thanks for your input.


----------



## Steverino (May 1, 2016)

There is increasing evidence that oral bacteria (decay bacteria,gum disease bacteria,etc.) are able to activate and/or exacerbate IBS conditions. I have hundreds of peer-reviewed research reports from universities, NIH, etc. that show relationships between oral microbes and gut microbes. Now, more than ever,we understand how important it is to maintain excellent oral health, not just for our teeth and smiles, but for our overall systemic condition.

So, yes, at least three types of dental bacteria have been associated with intestinal distress -- Porphyromonas gingivalis and Fusobacterium nucleatum (gum disease), and Streptococcus mutans (tooth decay). These bugs, especially Pg and Fn, cause irritation in periodontal tissues as well as epithelium lining of the gut.

Steve Edwards, DDS


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know if this is on subject, but I have TMJ problems (jaw problems) from grinding my teeth. Since being diagnosed, I have read that there is a correlation between TMJ issues and IBS. I'm not saying that there is a connection as far as when flare ups happen, just that people that have one of these conditions is more likely to have the other than the general population.

I gather that they don't really know why this is the case--if it has something to do with sensitive nerves, or possibly even stress or anxiety that leads to both conditions.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

APR said:


> I don't know if this is on subject, but I have TMJ problems (jaw problems) from grinding my teeth. Since being diagnosed, I have read that there is a correlation between TMJ issues and IBS. I'm not saying that there is a connection as far as when flare ups happen, just that people that have one of these conditions is more likely to have the other than the general population.
> 
> I gather that they don't really know why this is the case--if it has something to do with sensitive nerves, or possibly even stress or anxiety that leads to both conditions.


That's interesting APR. I've read other stories and I suspect there is a connection between bruxism and some other problems. Please let us know if you find the solution.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

90 % of the bacteria in our large intestine are anaerobic. There are anaerobic bacteria around the gums. So, it remains quite possible for some people, that there is some degree of influence, by the bacteria of the mouth upon the flora of bacteria in the gut. It would be interesting to read if there is any medical research on this connection.


----------

